# Television on the puter



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

I don't sleep well so I get on the old computer to do stuff:kung:. Here lately I have gottten into History, A&E, Discovery channels. I am currently hooked on DUCK DYNASTY. Swamp People and Pawn Stars are good but I like the Swamp people best. Then there is Cajun Justice. Sad but the sherriff lost his election bid and the show was cancelled. Now DUCK DYNASTY is right now just where it is at:dance:. Anyone else watch?


----------

